# Average STB internal temperature by model



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have been wondering for a while now is there an average operating temperature on the HR series such as does an HR20 normally run X degrees while a 24 runs at Y degrees, on average. Under normal conditions.

If you don't mind posting the series/model # and internal temp of your individual STBs and any out of the ordinary conditions ie. In an enclosed cabinet, ect also approx ambient temperature would help. Keep in F° unless you note otherwise. 

Thanks I will pour over and average out the data if enough is compiled
Thank you for your time as well.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Right now I have a HR20-700 @118F° with 75F ambient. Open air set up


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR24-500 averages 108 degrees. It sits in a custom built cabinet with ample ventilation in a climate controlled room with a temperture of 78 degrees.


----------



## mrski57 (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected] installed a fan on top open air set up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have 2 HR24-500s stacked, with a AM-21 between them:
top 111º
bottom 109º


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

HR21-100: In cabinet(amp below,dvd above) avg 106-109
HR20-700: free standing in bedroom, when lying flat 127,when standing on side(been this way for 4 yrs!) 109...!


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

You're going to come up with quite a bit of meaningless data unless you standardize the ambient conditions. The internal temperature of a receiver depends highly on the external temperature (and even humidity), system activity, along with the fan system used to cool it.

It would be better to establish a listing of internal temperatures over some limited external range (say 65 to 75 degrees F), and better yet to take the internal temperature at a given external temperature such as 70 degrees F.

I don't want to dump water on your goal, but just listing a group of internal temperatures and the receiver type isn't too scientific.

By the way, my HR20 has an internal temp of 104 degrees at an external temp of 70 degrees F.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I can state that based on most reports the HR20-700's tend to run about 120, and several of the newer models run 10+ degrees cooler. My HR22-100's run about 100-105.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand that ambient is a variable, I'm not trying to get a end all be all number. I am actaully just looking for trends. I'm not trying to be Mr. Wizard here, participate or don't. 

Anyway. Have a HR23-700 @ 111°F in same conditions as above. Same room actually. 75° F ambient.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It remind me statistical report from a hospital - average patient's temp is NORMAL
> 
> I don't see any meaning in such poll. You must know your HDD specs (mim/max and recommended temp) and create such condition for YOUR device/HDD. Lower is better - 40 degree C would be good for start.
> Just keep it at that level and don't waste your time and time of other ppl.


Dont worry about my time. You just wasted yours typing that out, other ppl can decide for themselves if they want to waste 5 minutes.
Im not looking for HDD specs, I don't need them. I also did not create a poll thread.

I am simply asking other people with HR boxes to post some simple information, either politely post it or don't.
I'll share what I do with it at a later date if anything comes of it.
I am also going to keep posting personal findings as i come across them unless someone wants to lock the thread who has the power to do so.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

HR34-700 = 106° (sits atop an AM21 on open-air shelf)
HR24-500 = 102° (sits on open-air shelf w/AM21 far away)
HR22-100 = 102° (AM21 sits atop it on open-air shelf)

All of the above taken w/ambient of approximately 70°.

BTW, potentially interesting thread, so ignore the thread crappers---they, like trolls, should never be fed.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> ......BTW, potentially interesting thread, so ignore the thread crappers---they, like trolls, should never be fed.


+1...yea, like zkc16 said..!! :box:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My HR20-700 varied from 120 to 127. I never bothered to measure temperatures for my HR21. Both units were partially enclosed, i.e. an open front.

And My FiOS DVR is cool to the touch. Both DirecTV units were warm, but certainly not room heaters.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My HR20-700 always ran 127 degrees with the room temp at 78. About 18 months ago the fan started to get noisy and the temp started creeping up to 129, so I replaced the fan, the HDD while I was at it and blew out 4 years of dust and it has been at 125 since. It is in an open front only enclosure.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

bnwrx said:


> ...when lying flat 127,when standing on side(been this way for 4 yrs!) 109...!


That is very illuminating. Of course if you put a flat board against the bottom feet as they extend from one side of the chassis with it on edge, you will probably get a similar number to flat.

It just goes to show you that physics works. Having more ambient air flow available plus the chimney effect is bound to lower the temp; its just a little impractical for most of us to stand our DVRs on edge.

Another way to lower the temp that is somewhat practical is to move that air by force, which is why I have a 5" $9 Walmart fan pointed at the rear of each of mine. I also raise them up a bit by placing the cap from a water bottle under each foot to get more air underneath.

(Do you have to turn the TV on its side to watch it now? )


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

The cooling solution varies from model to model. For example a Hr24-500 has a rear mounted exhaust fan while a hr20-700 has a vertically mounted internal mid mounted one and I think the 20-100 has its fan mounted flat on the bottom of the chassis its also a larger fan as well.
The 24-100 has no sign of a fan but I have never opened one up either.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR24-500 reports 126 Degrees but I doubt that this is correct and it is in an Enclosure but I keep the doors open with a fan blowing on the back.

However, I do have a 2 TB Internal Hard Drive in my Owned HR24-500 so that could make a difference.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

HR34-700 = 106° (sits on top of bookcase)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RBTO said:


> You're going to come up with quite a bit of meaningless data unless you standardize the ambient conditions. The internal temperature of a receiver depends highly on the external temperature (and even humidity), system activity, along with the fan system used to cool it.
> 
> It would be better to establish a listing of internal temperatures over some limited external range (say 65 to 75 degrees F), and better yet to take the internal temperature at a given external temperature such as 70 degrees F.
> 
> ...


Your HR20-what? The 20-100 and the 20-700 run at different temps. The 700s run at 123-126 degrees. Put a WD EADS or EARS on/in it and the 700 runs at ~ 118 degrees.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Your HR20-what? The 20-100 and the 20-700 run at different temps. The 700s run at 123-126 degrees. Put a WD EADS or EARS on/in it and the 700 runs at ~ 118 degrees.
> 
> Rich


So what you're pointing out here is that the temp sensor is in the drive.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

HR24-500 111 degrees on an opened glass shelf


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> So what you're pointing out here is that the temp sensor is in the drive.


Not sure, I think it is. I know if you take out a stock HDD from a 20-700 and stick in an EADS or an EARS the temp drops to 118 degrees. Also if you put an external device on a 20-700 it drops the temp reading to 118 degrees.

A few years ago, if you put an external drive on a 21 series HR it would show the temp at 77 degrees. That temp would never vary, so I assumed it was the default temp reading. I'd guess the 20-700s and the 21 series HRs have different ways of reading the temp.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> A few years ago, if you put an external drive on a 21 series HR it would show the temp at 77 degrees. That temp would never vary, so I assumed it was the default temp reading. I'd guess the 20-700s and the 21 series HRs have different ways of reading the temp.
> 
> Rich


Didn't you also get low numbers when it was unplugged?
Might be that when the 21 is using the external, there isn't any heat in the internal drive [where the sensor stays].


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

HR22-100 99 degrees on a glass shelf.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Didn't you also get low numbers when it was unplugged?
> Might be that when the 21 is using the external, there isn't any heat in the internal drive [where the sensor stays].


No, without the external HDD, the temp read what the 21s usually did. There was also a way to get 0 degrees. I'm trying to remember when that happened. A little help from someone!!!

So, if the sensor is on the HDDs, that would explain the 118 degrees I see on my 20-700s with EADS or EARS HDDs no matter if they are external or internal. Am I on the right page here?

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I can only tell you what mine run. Location and proximity to other A/V components play a large role in receiver temperature.

My HR21-100 runs about 117°.

My HR24-500 runs about 111°.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> No, without the external HDD, the temp read what the 21s usually did. There was also a way to get 0 degrees. I'm trying to remember when that happened. A little help from someone!!!
> 
> So, if the sensor is on the HDDs, that would explain the 118 degrees I see on my 20-700s with EADS or EARS HDDs no matter if they are external or internal. Am I on the right page here?
> 
> Rich


Think you're on the same page, and "without" the 21 external drive it reading "usually", doesn't this point/suggest that when the external is being used there isn't any writing to the internal, so it isn't getting warm?

IIRC: 0º was when you have the internal cable disconnected.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> Your HR20-what? The 20-100 and the 20-700 run at different temps. The 700s run at 123-126 degrees. Put a WD EADS or EARS on/in it and the 700 runs at ~ 118 degrees. Rich


My HR23-700 with a 2 TB WD20EADS runs at about 126 Degrees so Rich maybe you have explained why mine runs so Hot.

It is the WD20EADS being added to the HR23-700 that makes it run Hot!!!


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Richierich said:


> My HR23-700 with a 2 TB WD20EADS runs at about 126 Degrees so Rich maybe you have explained why mine runs so Hot.
> 
> It is the WD20EADS being added to the HR23-700 that makes it run Hot!!!


It would also make a difference if the drive is a 7200 rpm drive vs a 5400 rpm drive.
I have not tried out an external drive yet although I've had a blacx bay since last September sitting in my computer rm.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My WD20EADS spins up to 7200 RPMs so maybe that explains why mine is so Hot!!!

Also, when I used the External Hard Drive Enclosure I registered 77 Degrees and I was told by someone knowledgeable that this was a Default Temperature Reading that did not vary as it was a Constant Default Setting.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Think you're on the same page, and "without" the 21 external drive it reading "usually", doesn't this point/suggest that when the external is being used there isn't any writing to the internal, so it isn't getting warm?


I'll admit this whole external/internal and temps thing has always puzzled me. Logic tells me that if I put an external drive on an HR, and the sensor isn't on the HDD, the temp of the internal drive and the temp of the external drive should cause the total temp to rise. Even tho the internal is not writing or being written to it's still spinning and that should create heat. The sensor must be on the HDDs. That means that, at least on the 20-700s, the temp of the internal drive is ignored and the external drive only is read.



> IIRC: 0º was when you have the internal cable disconnected.


Damn. I ran a 20-700 without an internal drive for months and I can't remember what the temp was. Or if I even checked it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> My HR23-700 with a 2 TB WD20EADS runs at about 126 Degrees so Rich maybe you have explained why mine runs so Hot.
> 
> It is the WD20EADS being added to the HR23-700 that makes it run Hot!!!


The EADS make my 20-700s run at 118 degrees. Normal temp for a 700 is 123-126. Your 23 should be running cooler, not that 126 degrees is gonna hurt it. Your 23 was up to over 140 degrees at one time, wasn't it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> *It would also make a difference if the drive is a 7200 rpm drive vs a 5400 rpm drive.*
> I have not tried out an external drive yet although I've had a blacx bay since last September sitting in my computer rm.


I'd buy that if my 20-700s with the EVDS drives in them or on them didn't read 126 degrees. And the EVDS was produced for DVRs. Wouldn't you think they'd run cooler? We've had threads about the temps before and they really get confusing. I'm getting kinda fuddled already....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> My WD20EADS spins up to 7200 RPMs so maybe that explains why mine is so Hot!!!
> 
> Also, when I used the External Hard Drive Enclosure I registered 77 Degrees and I was told by someone knowledgeable that this was a Default Temperature Reading that did not vary as it was a Constant Default Setting.


I had a long conversation with a Case Management agent a couple years ago about that and he agreed with my opinion that 77 degrees was the default temp. But then some folks posted that they were seeing 0 degrees and that screwed me up. I don't remember what was done to get the 0 degree reading, but I do remember reading about it.

Rich


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rich said:


> I'd buy that if my 20-700s with the EVDS drives in them or on them didn't read 126 degrees. And the EVDS was produced for DVRs. Wouldn't you think they'd run cooler? We've had threads about the temps before and they really get confusing. I'm getting kinda fuddled already....:lol:
> 
> Rich


Have you verified that the fan is working properly? If I knew where my 20-100 was I'd check fan location, but the 20-700 does have the fan mounted vertically inside the chassis n looks like it flows from sideways, also i think its a 60mm fan not positive on the size. You could try a higher cfm fan in there.
My 20-100 though ran at 127°f constant with no artifacting on the recordings.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

My 34-700 is 106° open air at about 70-75 ambient


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> I had a long conversation with a Case Management agent a couple years ago about that and he agreed with my opinion that 77 degrees was the default temp. But then some folks posted that they were seeing 0 degrees and that screwed me up. I don't remember what was done to get the 0 degree reading, but I do remember reading about it.
> 
> Rich


From what I recall, it Registers 77 Degrees for Default Temperature Readings if an External Drive is Connected and 0 Degrees if the Internal Drive is Connected.

126 Degrees is the Highest Temp I have ever had on any DVR and I use to have 118 Degrees with the HR23-700 before I added the 2 TB Drive to it.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 2 24's stacked inside a cubby hole where the old 20-100 was.
The 24-500 is 118° and is on bottom. The 24-100 is 111° and is on top. Bout 70 ambient.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> Have you verified that the fan is working properly? If I knew where my 20-100 was I'd check fan location, but the 20-700 does have the fan mounted vertically inside the chassis n looks like it flows from sideways, also i think its a 60mm fan not positive on the size. You could try a higher cfm fan in there.
> My 20-100 though ran at 127°f constant with no artifacting on the recordings.


There's nothing wrong with the temps on any of my HRs. But when you add HDDs and the temps drop, I think it proves that the HDDs have heat sensors built into them and the HRs read the dominant HDD. But I could just be thoroughly fuddled about that....:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> I have 2 24's stacked inside a cubby hole where the old 20-100 was.
> The 24-500 is 118° and is on bottom. The 24-100 is 111° and is on top. Bout 70 ambient.


Tell me you have at least a 1" spacer between them.

Rich


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rich said:


> Tell me you have at least a 1" spacer between them.
> 
> Rich


Nope sure don't. All the airflow is through the sides or back in the case of the 500.
Just checked the 100 it appears to exhaust at the rear left backside. By the power connection, can't get an intake point tho. Very unscientific tho using a lighter.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

HR24-100 - 104 degrees 67ambient
HR22-??? - 99 degrees 65ambient


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> Nope sure don't. All the airflow is through the sides or back in the case of the 500.
> Just checked the 100 it appears to exhaust at the rear left backside. By the power connection, can't get an intake point tho. Very unscientific tho using a lighter.


Most of the fans blow over the HDD, don't they? And exhaust thru ports in the casing. At least that's how my 20-700s do it. I think. Been a long time since I had one apart.

You've got to be getting a heat transference between the two stacked HRs. I use at least a 1" separator between all my HRs that are stacked. I think your temps are a bit on the high side. Probably not enough to have any adverse effect on them, tho.

Rich


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rich said:


> Most of the fans blow over the HDD, don't they? And exhaust thru ports in the casing. At least that's how my 20-700s do it. I think. Been a long time since I had one apart.
> 
> You've got to be getting a heat transference between the two stacked HRs. I use at least a 1" separator between all my HRs that are stacked. I think your temps are a bit on the high side. Probably not enough to have any adverse effect on them, tho.
> 
> Rich


Yea the 20-700 has the fan blowing internal, whereas the 24-500 actually has it as an exhaust mounted directly to the back of chassis. The 24-100 has it internal somewhere. And my 20-100 I had, had the fan as intake mounted to the bottom of the chassis in a pull configuration.

Now i would think that the 500 which is on the bottom would be cooler than the 100 on the top, but the reverse is true. Go figure :eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> Yea the 20-700 has the fan blowing internal, whereas the 24-500 actually has it as an exhaust mounted directly to the back of chassis. The 24-100 has it internal somewhere. And my 20-100 I had, had the fan as intake mounted to the bottom of the chassis in a pull configuration.
> 
> Now i would think that the 500 which is on the bottom would be cooler than the 100 on the top, but the reverse is true. Go figure :eek2:


It's a fallacy to think that "heat rises". It seems to, but heat always travels towards colder objects. I think that's what you're seeing.

Rich


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

HR24-500 109F air temp 69F, semi-open with some junk around it


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rich said:


> It's a fallacy to think that "heat rises". It seems to, but heat always travels towards colder objects. I think that's what you're seeing.
> 
> Rich


Well my main reasoning for this was the 500 has the fan on the back. Seemed a better cooling solution to me. I will flip em tomorrow n see if there is a difference.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HR23-700 avg 113 - 117°
Feet are raised 1" to give it more useful air around it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> Well my main reasoning for this was the 500 has the fan on the back. Seemed a better cooling solution to me. I will flip em tomorrow n see if there is a difference.


Give it a day or so after you flip them. Then tell us what happens.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I put some 1" Spacers between my HR24-500s and dropped the Temperature from 126 to 122 Degrees.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Well, I put some 1" Spacers between my HR24-500s and dropped the Temperature from 126 to 122 Degrees.


My rack-mounted HR24-100 runs at a constant 113 degrees...then again...it has good front and back ventilation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My rack-mounted HR24-100 runs at a constant 113 degrees...then again...it has good front and back ventilation.


Then again....you don't have a 2 TB Drive installed internally in it, do ya???


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

HR20-700 in an enclosed rack (temperature controlled to 90-degrees max) 120-125-degrees - ambient 70-degrees
HR20-700 in a closet, with a Radio Shack USB fan on top of it (blowing up) 91-degrees - ambient 72-degrees
(both DVRs have WD20EURS AV-GP drives in MX-1s near them)
if memory serves, the temps were the same before I added the external eSATAs, so I'm guessing the temp sensor is inside the DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My HR34 runs at about 109, but I know the temperature max is 140.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Our HR20-700's, in entertainment center shelves with open shelves, have both run consistently at 124F for 5+ years.


----------



## El Vato (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my temp breakdown:

Ambient temp: 68° F
Altitude: 6500 Feet (don't know if that matters any)
All DVRs are on top of either bookshelves, dressers, or tables...none are stored behind glass.

Upstairs bedrooms:
HR24-200 106°F
HR24-500 113°F (temp is the same before and after I replaced the internal HD. Was running the stock 500GB Seagate Pipeline, now running Seagate green 2TB).

Downstairs:
HR34-700 122°F
HR24-200 113°F
HR22-100 95°F*

*side note: The HR22-100 is sandwiched between a DVD player below it and the HR24-200 above with with only the stock "feet" separating them...yet it still has the lowest temp of all my DVRs.

El Vato

HR22-100 (owned)
HR24-200 (owned)
HR24-200 (owned)
HR24-500 (owned)
HR34-700 (leased)


----------

